# URTI (upper respiratory tract infection?)



## J.LRegius (Jun 6, 2009)

Whenever Ty finishes drinking water he starts expelling mucus from his nose and mouth for a period of time. I think it might be URTI and I will get him checked out. What I've read is that URTI is caused by improper temps and humidity. I keep the tank at 40-70% humidity and the temperature stays at 100-118F. Is there anything to help his "condition". I took him to the vet last time he did that and the vet said he was fine and that to moisturize his nose he gave me some saline water for "nose drops"

Help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there a cool side to the tank? Maybe around 75? A 118 seems HOT!


----------



## J.LRegius (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, he is currently in a 10 gallon, so uhhh, not really. But everyday I let him wander my room and my room is kept at EXACTLY 76F


----------

